# Sobreviviendo al sismo de 7.2



## Purple (Apr 5, 2010)

Hola a todas! Aqui en Mexicali estamos pasando momentos de miedo e incertidumbre. Ayer vivimos el sismo mas fuerte de los ultimos 60 años. Vivimos en una zona sísmica y estamos "acostumbrados" a sentir temblores pero no de tal intensidad. El último que a mi me toco vivir fue en 1980 de casi 7 grados, pero nunca como el de ayer. Sería porque nos agarro en un restaurante celebrando el Domingo de Pascua y porque en aquellos tiempos no era madre. Ahora el institnto de protección a mi hija de 7 años me hizo olvidar mi pánico a los temblores y tratar de salvar a mi hija y una amiguita de ella, mi ahijada, de los vidrios y pedazos de paredes que caían.
Apenas se estan reestableciendo los servicios de agua, electricidad y gas de algunas zonas de la ciudad pero seguimos temblando de miedo. 
No han parado las réplicas desde ayer, van desde los 3.5 hasta los 5.4 grados, asi que parece que esto no termina. 
La ciudad esta muy dañada, ha sido declarada zona de desastre y no se cuando volveremos a la normalidad. Solo quería compartir mis sentimientos con ustedes y desahogarme un poco porque aparentar ser fuerte para hacer sentir segura a mi hija me cuesta mucho trabajo.
Hasta pronto!


----------



## bgajon (Apr 5, 2010)

Ana estas en mis pensamientos. Espero que las réplicas paren pronto para que puedan respirar con tranquilidad y empiece el arduo trabajo de reconstrucción. Cualquier cosa que se te ofrezca por favor no dudes en pedírmela que ya vere como hacerle. Por lo pronto estaré alerta de lo que la Cruz Roja empiece a solicitar para ayudarlos.
Miles de bendiciones.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ana mucho ánimo! Te mando muchas fuerzas desde Ecuador y espero que todo esto pase pronto. No pierdan la esperanza ni la fe! Que Dios te bendiga a ti y a toda tu familia y a todos los habitantes de Mexicali!


----------



## Purple (Apr 7, 2010)

Gracias Bianca, gracias Ana, por su apoyo. Gracias a Dios en mi casa, que es de ustedes, no hubo daños considerables, algunos objetos caídos, una cuarteadura que no es de peligro en una de las paredes, y hasta ahorita nada más.  Fué un gran susto porque nos tocó vivirlo fuera de nuestra casa, en un lugar público y con muchisima gente, pero lo bueno que con la familia reunida y no en un día de escuela y trabajo sin saber como estan  nuestros seres queridos. El miedo aún lo tengo porque no ha parado de temblar, el día de hoy me presenté a la oficina y el trabajo de todos fué de limpieza, acomodar las cosas tiradas, y de evaluar los daños, tanto de la construcción como del equipo perdido. 
Me costó mucho trabajo ir a la oficina, separarme de mi hija, y estar con la angustia de que no volviera un sismo fuerte. Gracias a Dios no hubo de mas de 4.5 grados, aunque todo el día sigue temblando. 
Les agradezco mucho sus pensamientos y buenas intenciones. No nos queda mas que encomendarnos a Dios y estar lo mas preparados posibles.


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 7, 2010)

Ana:

      Lamento muchísimo que hayas pasado por tan dura experiencia. Lamento más aún, el no poder estar por aquí como yo quisiera... Me alegra saber, que dentro de todo te encuentras bien y así como todos tus seres amados. Estás en mis pensamientos y oraciones. Todo se repondrá más pronto de lo que piensas. Intenta no ver todo lo que ha pasado, todas las desgracias y destrozos ocurridos, sino todas las vidas, los bienes y servicios que no se han perdido. Intenta concentrarte en ver el vaso medio lleno y manten el ánimo. Tú eres muy fuerte y muy capaz. Todo se repondrá muy pronto. Si en algo puedo ayudarte, de la forma que sea... sólo pide. Lo que sea.

No estás sola. Te mando un abrazo muy fuerte y una lluvia de bendiciones. Con mucho cariño,

                            Eugenia.


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 7, 2010)

Ana.... espero que las replicas paren pronto para que puedas descanzar por fin! Me alegra que sigues con tu familia y que salieron sin heridas del sismo fuerte. Lo mejor que puedes hacer por ahora es concentrarte en el vaso medio lleno, como dice Eugenia.
Todo estara bien!

-Ale


----------



## Purple (Apr 7, 2010)

Mil gracias por sus bendiciones y sus palabras de apoyo. Estamos tratando de ver lo bueno y aprender de lo malo o de lo acontecido. No podemos enfocarnos solamente a lo bueno porque hay muchisima gente que se quedó sin hogar y sin nada, tenemos que pensar en ellos, ayudarlos, y agradecer que nosotros seguimos vivos, con nuestros seres queridos sanos (con mucho miedo, eso si) y de algun modo tratando de hacer nuestra vida normal. Ademas de que por donde pases ves los estragos del terremoto, paredes, bardas caidas, ventanales rotos, avenidas con grandes grietas, etc. En estos momentos dejé de escribir porque tuvimos que evacuar la oficina por una replica algo fuertecita. Estamos al pendiente de cualquier ruido o movimiento, esperemos que estas replicas pasen pronto, que no se vean mas afectadas las casas que quedaron dañadas, pero en pie con el sismo del domingo y que ya podamos vivir y dormir tranquilos.
Agradecida con Dios si estoy, porque por lo menos no me vi tan afectada como otras zonas de la ciudad y del Valle, pero el miedo todavía no se me quita, solo de pensar en ese día, en esos instantes, se me va el hambre, y el sueño, fue algo horrible.
De verdad que les agradezco mucho el permitirme compartir mis pensamientos y sentimientos con ustedes, porque hacerlo con mi familia es un poco complicado por la situación en la que estamos viviendo y frente a mi niña trato de aparentar ser la mamá fuerte y valiente que no le teme a los temblores. Gracias de verdad por su apoyo.


----------



## ZARA (Apr 7, 2010)

Hola Ana! Gracias a Dios q tú y tu familia están bien, te entiendo q cuando tenemos hijos las mamás siempre tratamos de mostrarnos fuertes y seguras auqne x dentro nos estemos muriendo, envío mis oraciones hacia ti para q te den mucha fuerza p salir del miedo, se nota q eres una excelente madre y ser humano espero en cuanto regrese a mi ciudad informarme sobre las formas en q podemos ayudar a las personas de Mexicali y verás q todo saldrá muy bien con la solidaridad q nos caracteriza.

Besos y un abrazo muy fuerte.


----------



## bgajon (Apr 8, 2010)

Ana mucho ánimo, espero que pronto empiece todo a estar en calma para empezar el trabajo de recuperación. Besos.


----------



## Purple (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Hola Ana! Gracias a Dios q tú y tu familia están bien, te entiendo q cuando tenemos hijos las mamás siempre tratamos de mostrarnos fuertes y seguras auqne x dentro nos estemos muriendo, envío mis oraciones hacia ti para q te den mucha fuerza p salir del miedo, se nota q eres una excelente madre y ser humano espero en cuanto regrese a mi ciudad informarme sobre las formas en q podemos ayudar a las personas de Mexicali y verás q todo saldrá muy bien con la solidaridad q nos caracteriza.

Besos y un abrazo muy fuerte._

 
 Quote:

  Ana mucho ánimo, espero que pronto empiece todo a estar en calma para  empezar el trabajo de recuperación. Besos.  
 
De todo corazón les doy las gracias por sus palabras, lo único es que no puedo con este miedo que tengo de tiemble otra vez como ese día, que dicen que es raro que volviera a pasar, pero es que desde el domingo 4 de abril no para de temblar, ya van miles de réplicas y cuando son de mas de 4 grados si te gana el miedo, y peor cuando te toca alguna de mas de 5 grados. Quisiera que  alguien me dijera cuando va a dejar de temblar, hasta cuando se va a terminar esto?? ya se que es algo que no se puede predecir, pero me gana la desesperación!
En serio que trato de distraerme, por eso entro seguido a Specktra porque es algo de lo que me entretiene, me gusta y hace que no piense a ratos en lo que estamos viviendo, pero estoy concentrada leyendo y de repente se siente que "truena" la tierra, o una vibración que termina con una sacudida y vuelva a sentir la angustia y el miedo.


----------



## bgajon (Apr 10, 2010)

Ay mujer pobre de ti. Te entiendo perfecto, cuando fue el temblor del '85 en el D.F. yo, aunque pequeña, sentía lo mismo que tu. El miedo con las replicas (no fueron tantas pero si hubo varias) es terrible, espero que pronto paren. Besos, abrazos y ánimo


----------



## cindiaz (Apr 10, 2010)

Hola Ana, espero que todo vaya bien,yo vivo en Chula Vista,CA y aqui lo sentimos algo fuerte tambien,mi mama estaba de visita conmigo y la tuve que llevar ese dia al hospital porque como tiene alta presion casi le dio un ataque al corazon del susto,pero gracias a Dios salio ayer del hospital y esta muy bien. No he podido dormir muy bien por los aftershocks y espero que ya pasen pronto porque la verdad si me da miedo y mas como dices tu porque tengo un hijo de 8. Y en las noticias dijeron que posiblemente las replicas se iban a sentir como por un mes.Espero que Mexicali se recupere pronto.
Y si necesitas platicar con alguien no dudes en mandarme un mensaje.


----------



## Purple (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Ay mujer pobre de ti. Te entiendo perfecto, cuando fue el temblor del '85 en el D.F. yo, aunque pequeña, sentía lo mismo que tu. El miedo con las replicas (no fueron tantas pero si hubo varias) es terrible, espero que pronto paren. Besos, abrazos y ánimo_

 
Me imagino lo que sentías, a mi niña (tiene 7 años) apenas la pude sacar de la casa de mis papás hoy. No quería salir por miedo a que temblara otra vez como aquel día y que ella no estuviera en un lugar seguro, asi que hasta hoy la pude sacar a la calle, pero claro seguía angustiada y desesperada por regresar lo mas pronto posible a la casa.


----------



## Purple (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_Hola Ana, espero que todo vaya bien,yo vivo en Chula Vista,CA y aqui lo sentimos algo fuerte tambien,mi mama estaba de visita conmigo y la tuve que llevar ese dia al hospital porque como tiene alta presion casi le dio un ataque al corazon del susto,pero gracias a Dios salio ayer del hospital y esta muy bien. No he podido dormir muy bien por los aftershocks y espero que ya pasen pronto porque la verdad si me da miedo y mas como dices tu porque tengo un hijo de 8. Y en las noticias dijeron que posiblemente las replicas se iban a sentir como por un mes.Espero que Mexicali se recupere pronto.
Y si necesitas platicar con alguien no dudes en mandarme un mensaje.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Muchas gracias por tu apoyo. Pobre de tu mamá y de tí también que te toca ser la fuerte y transmitir seguridad tanto a tu mamá como a tu hijo. 
Así estamos por acá también sin dormir, porque las réplicas se han sentido fuerte algunas noches y en la madrugada. 
Cuidense mucho también ustedes por allá.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hola Ana... como están?? espero que pronto pase todo ya! Mucho ánimo!


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 15, 2010)

Ana preciosa: ¿cómo vas? Espero que al menos tú y tu familia se encuentren un poquito más tranquilos. Sigues en mis pensamientos y mis oraciones. No olvides que si necesitas algo, aquí me tienes. Ya estoy de regreso en casa y dispongo de más tiempo. Te mando un beso enorme y una lluvia de bendiciones.


----------



## ZARA (Apr 16, 2010)

¡Hola Ana! ¿cómo has estado? ¿cómo está tu familia y tu chiquita? pensamos y oramos por ustedes. Te agradeceríamos nos dijeras si te encuentras bien, no quiero parecer insensible pero en las noticias solamente hablan del caso de Paulette y del chico q perdió el brazo por el cocodrilo ( son importantes también) pero creo q se han olvidado mucho de informarnos como se encuentra la situación de ustedes que es lo q necesitan, cuáles son los centros de acopio, etc. Te enviamos todo nuestro cariño y bendiciones y si alguien sabe agradeceremos información sobre q necesitan.


----------



## Purple (Apr 16, 2010)

Muchas gracias a todas por preocuparse por nosotros, desde acá he podido sentir su apoyo en estos momentos de angustia.
En mi familia, gracias a Dios estamos bien, muy asustados, eso si. Mi hermano tuvo que desalojar su casa porque esta muy dañada y con peligro de derrumbarse, y como siguen las réplicas, pues es peligroso que siguieran ahi. Mi esposo, mi hija y yo seguimos "viviendo" en casa de mis papás, porque nuestra casa es de 2 pisos y la de mis papás de uno, asi que nos sentimos mas agusto con ellos. Ademas de que mi niña no quiere dormir sola, porque en las noches nos despiertan las réplicas.
Las clases todavía no inician, muchas escuelas quedaron muy mal. Están evaluando la construcción y daños en muchas. Así que poco a poco vamos recuperando el ritmo pero con miedo a un temblor fuerte. El sismo de 7.2 grados gracias a Dios fue en Domingo de Pascua, cuando no hay escuelas, ni trabajo, con las familias reunidas, festejando la fecha, mucha gente en las playas y cuando el comercio cierra, es por eso que no hubo tantas muertes ni heridos, solo pérdidas materiales, muchas, eso si. Escuelas, edificios, estacionamientos, bardas, casas, y especialmente  en las afueras de la ciudad. En la oficina tenemos trabajadores que viven en el valle de Mexciali, donde fue el epicentro, y perdieron todo. La tierra en esas zonas, se abrió y salía agua y lodo hasta los 90 cm de altura, perdieron casa, muebles, comida, ropa, todo. Están miles de familias viviendo en casas de campaña en albergues al aire libre y parques acondicionados para eso. Hay mas de 35,000 damnificados.
En las noticias no se le da la cobertura que en otros casos porque no hubo tantas muertes como en otros lugares y desgraciada o afortunadamente hemos recibido ayuda de la misma gente de aquí y de Sonora, pero si se necesita mucha mas ayuda para esa gente que lo perdió todo. En Calexico (EU) que está pegadito a Mexicali, se quedó mucha gente sin empleo porque los edificios de las tiendas y oficinas se perdieron y la mayoría de esa gente que no tiene trabajo vive en Mexicali.
Así que si ven que algunos artistas de por acá estan organizando apoyo para Mexicali, los apoyen porque si se necesita mucho para sacar a esa gente adelante. Ahora estan las enfermedades a la orden del dia, por la cantidad de mosquitos e insectos que hay por el agua estancada y la que no para de salir del subsuelo. Además de otros animales que salieron al abrirse la tierra.
Disculpen lo largo del escrito, pero apoveché de además de agradecerles y platicarles un poco de la situación por acá, solicitarles su apoyo con oraciones, bendiciones y ayuda en especie para los mas necesitados. Gracias!


----------



## bgajon (Apr 16, 2010)

Ana estas en mis pensamientos y espero que con el apoyo de todos pronto llegue la ayuda en especie tan necesitada. En la escuela de mis hijas ya nos estamos organizando para hacer una colecta. Besos y muchos abrazos.


----------



## Purple (Apr 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Ana estas en mis pensamientos y espero que con el apoyo de todos pronto llegue la ayuda en especie tan necesitada. En la escuela de mis hijas ya nos estamos organizando para hacer una colecta. Besos y muchos abrazos._

 
Mil gracias Bianca!! Mucha gente necesitada también te lo agradecerá.


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 17, 2010)

Preciosa, sé que lo están pasando muy difícil. Puedes contar con nosotras, estamos aquí para lo que necesites. Te mando todo mi amor y bendiciones.


----------

